# Am I allowed to sell products to passengers?



## Modern-Day-Slavery

I am thinking about selling a range of products to passengers so that I can make a profit from doing Uber. 
I figure even if I sell 1 item to every 20 customers I will be better off. Do you have any ideas for what I can sell? Water, snacks, use of my phone charger etc..?


----------



## MoneyUber4

Pax Insurance. Just kidding.

If you are going to sell, always go for a big ticket item. 
You should try getting into Real Estate, or other services and use Uber to spread the word, rentals etc.


----------



## Coachman

If I got a sales pitch from my Uber driver that would be an automatic 1-star rating.


----------



## tradedate

All of the above. If its a hot day and you happen to have cold water, nothing says you have to give it away for free. If the customer wants it, they can have it for a price. Same for snacks, candy, gum. I would avoid selling the use of your charger. The rider may one star you for it. But if you just happened to have a new unopened charger from Five Below, you could offer to sell it to the pax for ten. They may still one star you, but at least you made money.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I am thinking about selling a range of products to passengers so that I can make a profit from doing Uber.
> I figure even if I sell 1 item to every 20 customers I will be better off. Do you have any ideas for what I can sell? Water, snacks, use of my phone charger etc..?


Crap, go all out!!! Amway, Avon, Mary Kay. You can probably throw a Tupperware party if the fare is long enough. A lot of the out of towners always need a good hook up for party favors.


----------



## UberMeansSuper

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You can probably throw a Tupperware party if the fare is long enough.


Can't stop laughing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saucy05

lol Uber would probably deactivate you if they hear that you are charging people for water and charger.


----------



## SafeT

Uber riders only want one thing. Booze... Booze and more Booze. Sell them Booze and you will make millions. Maybe those tiny mini bottles of the high end brand name Booze. Alcoholics love those.


----------



## Digits

You could also add to your mobile store some trendy knock off watches,sunglasses,embroidered hats,fancy umbrellas, imitation jewellery,hair gel, hair brushes, hair clips, hair spray,head phones, fresh seasonal fruits, variety of snacks,tampons etc etc. and keep very cheap products to match your customers. And no need for any sales pitch, just display the products creatively all across yr car with price tags. Be prepared to swipe their cards for any sales as majority of uber riders are cashless.


----------



## everythingsuber

I'd go with weed. Maybe work in a deal with the local pizza bar. Pax on the way home after a hard night. If they don't want pizza right away make sure they have the pizza guys number and when the pax calls the pizza guy an hour later and maybe you can work the delivery in as well.


----------



## Digits

Here are some inspirations : You could also install a vending machine for drinks and one for condoms.


----------



## UberLou

I learned on here to sell Fireball Shots, you can get them at most liquor stores for $1 to $2 and then you can turn around and sell them for $5. They are popular as hell, you just need to make sure you never sell to underage riders. I take square to pay me for the shots plus most of the time tip me because I have the tip option come up on all transactions. Win Win if you are smart about it.


----------



## Michguy01

At .30 cents a mile in Detroit I feel the Pax should be offering me water and snacks!


----------



## JimS

There was a thread here about a guy who sold energy shots and seemed to do pretty well with it but noticed a bit of a ratings drop. On the other hand, there was a news article about an UberBlack driver who made $252,000 selling handmade jewelry out of his car. He wouldn't say anything about it, but would have a couple of samples out and if there was interest, he's bring out the satchel of goods.


----------



## [email protected]

Digits said:


> Here are some inspirations : You could also install a vending machine for drinks and one for condoms.
> View attachment 29933
> View attachment 29932
> View attachment 29934
> View attachment 29935


Holy S**T Balls!!!! IM INSPIRED!!! IM INSPIRED!!!


----------



## Roger in Canton

I've been making Beef Jerky for about 15 years. I keep sample of each flavor up front with me. I don't push it, but if it comes up ( pax: Is this your full-time job? me: No, I'm retired, just part time, I also make my own Beef Jerky. pax: Really! I love jerky. me: Do you like hot or not?). At this point I offer a sample of a flavor they may like. If they ask if I sell it, then I offer it. I keep a supply in back. It actually guarantees a 5 star. Drunks love it!

Maybe have a bag open so they can smell it. Probably best on Friday and Saturday nights. Some paxs may not like the smell.


----------



## tohunt4me

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I am thinking about selling a range of products to passengers so that I can make a profit from doing Uber.
> I figure even if I sell 1 item to every 20 customers I will be better off. Do you have any ideas for what I can sell? Water, snacks, use of my phone charger etc..?


Offer them prostitutes,opium,and gambling . . . all at a small "finders fee".


----------



## tohunt4me

Roger in Canton said:


> I've been making Beef Jerky for about 15 years. I keep sample of each flavor up front with me. I don't push it, but if it comes up ( pax: Is this your full-time job? me: No, I'm retired, just part time, I also make my own Beef Jerky. pax: Really! I love jerky. me: Do you like hot or not?). At this point I offer a sample of a flavor they may like. If they ask if I sell it, then I offer it. I keep a supply in back. It actually guarantees a 5 star. Drunks love it!
> 
> Maybe have a bag open so they can smell it. Probably best on Friday and Saturday nights. Some paxs may not like the smell.


HEADLINE :UBER DRIVER FOOD POISONS 120 PASSENGERS. C.D.C. INVESTIGATING !


----------



## tohunt4me

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Crap, go all out!!! Amway, Avon, Mary Kay. You can probably throw a Tupperware party if the fare is long enough. A lot of the out of towners always need a good hook up for party favors.


Mary K will provide you a Pink Cadillac if sales are high enough !


----------



## Hunt to Eat

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Crap, go all out!!! Amway, Avon, Mary Kay. You can probably throw a Tupperware party if the fare is long enough. A lot of the out of towners always need a good hook up for party favors.


I'm thinking Pampered Chef. I love those products.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

I'm waiting for recreational marijuana to become legal here. I plan to make my Uber car a rolling dispensary because I truly am a customer service oriented kind of guy. Besides, who doesn't love the smell of a marijuana dispensary, well...other than my bride, I mean.


----------



## everythingsuber

I had a girlfriend once who use to do very well out of running what we will call on this forum " Luvaware Parties " she would throw a couple of parties a week and there was usually a male stripper thrown in as well and from that she would make 5 to 6 hundred a week. Killed Amway.


----------



## tohunt4me

everythingsuber said:


> I had a girlfriend once who use to do very well out of running what we will call on this forum " Luvaware Parties " she would throw a couple of parties a week and there was usually a male stripper thrown in as well and from that she would make 5 to 6 hundred a week. Killed Amway.


Male strippers driving Uber at bar pickup time . . . .the women would deplate the bar of $1 dollar bills.


----------



## DriverX

UberLou said:


> I learned on here to sell Fireball Shots, you can get them at most liquor stores for $1 to $2 and then you can turn around and sell them for $5. They are popular as hell, you just need to make sure you never sell to underage riders. I take square to pay me for the shots plus most of the time tip me because I have the tip option come up on all transactions. Win Win if you are smart about it.


ballsy, I doubt Uber would give a shit but the B.A.T. might have a problem. Remember when they killed that guy for selling loose smokes...


----------



## DriverX

Roger in Canton said:


> I've been making Beef Jerky for about 15 years. I keep sample of each flavor up front with me. I don't push it, but if it comes up ( pax: Is this your full-time job? me: No, I'm retired, just part time, I also make my own Beef Jerky. pax: Really! I love jerky. me: Do you like hot or not?). At this point I offer a sample of a flavor they may like. If they ask if I sell it, then I offer it. I keep a supply in back. It actually guarantees a 5 star. Drunks love it!
> 
> Maybe have a bag open so they can smell it. Probably best on Friday and Saturday nights. Some paxs may not like the smell.


Pardon me is that Jerky I smell in here? watch out for the vegans


----------



## everythingsuber

DriverX said:


> Pardon me is that Jerky I smell in here? watch out for the vegans


Fresh fruit. You can have a trailer on the back of the car and park between jobs. Pop up a canopy and you are set. Could be a winner not enough fresh fruit stalls around nowadays.


----------



## wk1102

tohunt4me said:


> Offer them prostitutes,opium,and gambling . . . all at a small "finders fee".


You mean I can charge? I've been providing cocanie and hookers for free along with water and mints...


----------



## everythingsuber

wk1102 said:


> You mean I can charge? I've been providing cocanie and hookers for free along with water and mints...


Works in Thailand. Passengers might tell you where they want go but you know where they REALLY want to go. Try getting a ride there and not end up at a Soapy Massage Emporium. Drivers should be encouraged to think outside the square. Über is putting you in touch with people every day and they are all human and they all have needs and cravings you've just got to tap into them.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

tohunt4me said:


> Mary K will provide you a Pink Cadillac if sales are high enough !


But that still won't qualify him for XL, maybe select? I would have to give my driver 2 stars, 3 on a good night for picking me up in a Pink Caddie


----------



## tohunt4me

everythingsuber said:


> Fresh fruit. You can have a trailer on the back of the car and park between jobs. Pop up a canopy and you are set. Could be a winner not enough fresh fruit stalls around nowadays.


"I'm just a poor tomato salesman'"-C.M. " I am not in no racket ".


----------



## Joe6666

If she's hot offer them a sexual favor


----------



## OrlandoUberX

I had a pax once ask me if I sold mints, cologne, drinks or snack. Serious? Do I look like a bathroom attendant or concession stand, don't answer that..


----------



## Oscar Levant

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I am thinking about selling a range of products to passengers so that I can make a profit from doing Uber.
> I figure even if I sell 1 item to every 20 customers I will be better off. Do you have any ideas for what I can sell? Water, snacks, use of my phone charger etc..?


I queried Uber about passing out my photogaphy biz cards, and they said it was okay. I don't see how that is different than selling stuff in your car. But, in California, you will need a seller's permit ( they are free, but the state keeps sales tax tabs on you and bugs you a lot if you don't pay it ), don't know what the rules are in your state.


----------



## LA Cabbie

Pop tarts. I'm serious. I had so many drunk pax that would kill or pay through the roof for a pop tart. Have a mini toaster and sell them for a buck a piece.


----------



## OrlandoUberX

Rent out the use of the aux cable and phone chargers. 
Well to use the aux cable its $2 but wait it's a x1.5 surge so that actually $3. 
To use the phone charger its a 50 cent connection fee and a 75 cents a minute.


----------



## tohunt4me

LA Cabbie said:


> Pop tarts. I'm serious. I had so many drunk pax that would kill or pay through the roof for a pop tart. Have a mini toaster and sell them for a buck a piece.


Multi colored projectile vomiting "WITH SPRINKLES "!
just install a blacklight dome light.
Buy fabreeze in the 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## OrlandoUberX

Buy a pop tart get a sick bag free.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016

sell smokes. buy for 5. resell for 10.


----------



## DriverX

LA Cabbie said:


> Pop tarts. I'm serious. I had so many drunk pax that would kill or pay through the roof for a pop tart. Have a mini toaster and sell them for a buck a piece.


drunks will eat'em raw


----------



## Ziggy

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I am thinking about selling a range of products to passengers so that I can make a profit from doing Uber. I figure even if I sell 1 item to every 20 customers I will be better off. Do you have any ideas for what I can sell? Water, snacks, use of my phone charger etc..?


Crack, hookers ... Rolling crack & ***** house ... just go for it. I'm sure that some drug dealers use Uber to deliver their stuff, why wouldn't they ... it's not their car and low risk.


----------



## Ziggy

Michguy01 said:


> At .30 cents a mile in Detroit I feel the Pax should be offering me water and snacks!


Just make sure they don't give you Flint water.


----------



## MoneyUber4

saucy05 said:


> lol Uber would probably deactivate you if they hear that you are charging people for water and charger.


Why? "water" is more expensive than gasoline now.

And they guy at the corner, sells flowers and water is making more money than an Uber driver.

And that guy does not have a high school diploma either. No car.

Who is the smarter here?


----------



## Trebor

Umbrellas sell pretty quickly on rainy days.


----------



## Trebor

DriverX said:


> drunks will eat'em raw


Is there a such thing as a raw pop tart?


----------



## Digits

Trebor said:


> Is there a such thing as a raw pop tart?


Yes, when eaten with the wrapper on.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

saucy05 said:


> lol Uber would probably deactivate you if they hear that you are charging people for water and charger.


I'm considering deactivating Uber.


----------



## Manotas

I know a couple of girls who know a couple of girls? Can I pimp?


----------



## shiftydrake

Hey uberpimp and Amway,avon,hot plate when slow could do a uberfood truck,coffee machine could call it UberBucks,have a van with fold down table in back with hot masseuse tell them you charge x for massage extra for "happy ending". Brings to mind a " shady" jewelry sales man psssst hey buddy opens coat look what I have here


----------



## Sebikun20

Raw?? Dude, I almost never use a toaster XD


----------



## villetta

Uber driver sells jewelry and makes $252000 a year
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonyous...uber-driver-makes-252000-a-year/#6f7dcf2f50fb


----------



## JimS

JimS said:


> There was a thread here about a guy who sold energy shots and seemed to do pretty well with it but noticed a bit of a ratings drop. *On the other hand, there was a news article about an UberBlack driver who made $252,000 selling handmade jewelry out of his car.* He wouldn't say anything about it, but would have a couple of samples out and if there was interest, he's bring out the satchel of goods.


Echooooooooooooooooooo.......



villetta said:


> Uber driver sells jewelry and makes $252000 a year
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonyous...uber-driver-makes-252000-a-year/#6f7dcf2f50fb


----------



## Trebor

Manotas said:


> I know a couple of girls who know a couple of girls? Can I pimp?


Escorts offer "referral" fees to taxi drivers. Find a few of these to keep on speed dial. Make sure you get your finders fee.


----------



## USArmy31B30

Looks like it's time for me to get my FFL and sell guns in my car!!! I will even throw in one magazine full of ammunition to test the gun they are buying to shoot it out out in the desert! I'll throw in a free class of how to use their left hand grabbing their junk and in the right hand their gun tilted sideways aimed from above the head like a true gangsta!


----------



## Hannibalb

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> sell smokes. buy for 5. resell for 10.


What about vape 'cigs'. Get one that smells nice and they can even do it in the car freshen it up, much larger margin than regular cigs and way less worse for health.


----------



## Superunknown

Now that I think of it, selling booze, dope, crack, and coke in my car would be really lucrative. Who says you can't make money being an Uber driver?


----------



## naplestom75

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I am thinking about selling a range of products to passengers so that I can make a profit from doing Uber.
> I figure even if I sell 1 item to every 20 customers I will be better off. Do you have any ideas for what I can sell? Water, snacks, use of my phone charger etc..?


LOL, of course not. This guy serious?


----------



## RichR

Michguy01 said:


> At .30 cents a mile in Detroit I feel the Pax should be offering me water and snacks!


I hear that! But, since you're also getting 30¢ per minute ($18.00/hour), which is nearly 3X the rate we get out here in the boondocks, it's not really so bad.

Sorry if someone already pointed that out. I'm not reading through the entire thread.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch

Just putting a tip jar in the car would probably work better and there isn't any expense for it.


----------



## JJS

saucy05 said:


> lol Uber would probably deactivate you if they hear that you are charging people for water and charger.


They will. Look at the agreement you can not sell anything to your pax


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

naplestom75 said:


> LOL, of course not. This guy serious?


Of course I am.



Superunknown said:


> Who says you can't make money being an Uber driver?


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

JJS said:


> They will. Look at the agreement you can not sell anything to your pax


Where in the agreement does it say that? How do they have the right to prevent you from running a business- they are not even an employer.


----------



## RichR

JJS said:


> They will. Look at the agreement you can not sell anything to your pax


I searched my agreement and didn't find anything like that.


----------



## Trebor

oldie but still relevant to this topic.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonyous...uber-driver-makes-252000-a-year/#6de34f7e50fb

I wonder if he was deactivated by Uber, since they obviously know.


----------



## elelegido

You paid for, or pay for your car. You also pay all running expenses on it - gasoline, maintenance & servicing, spare parts, depreciation and repairs. You may think that this would entitle you to think that the car was yours to do with as you please. It does not.

Because you are allowing Uber's pax into your car in exchange for a few dollars a time, this means that you are no longer the authority in your vehicle. You _must_ ask permission from Uber for _anything _related to your vehicle while that vehicle is registered with Uber. Want to sell items to pax? Ask Uber. Want to find out which radio stations Uber approves you to tune in while on trips? Ask. Want to know which specific brand of air freshener they approve for use in your vehicle? Ask. The same goes for conversation topics you may or may not broach with pax. It is vital that you do not say anything to pax before you receive an Uber approved list.

If you are thinking of thinking for yourself and using your own initiative while working in your vehicle, you must seek approval from Uber first.


----------



## Trebor

Given what you selling is legal, you have the legal right to sell anything you want. Uber may be wrong to deactivate you, but good luck trying to take a multi-billion international company to court by yourself (or with an attorney on your budget). I am pretty confident in assuming none of you are rich enough to take on Uber.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

Trebor said:


> Given what you selling is legal, you have the legal right to sell anything you want. Uber may be wrong to deactivate you, but good luck trying to take a multi-billion international company to court by yourself (or with an attorney on your budget). I am pretty confident in assuming none of you are rich enough to take on Uber.


It was actually Uber who reached out to it's drivers to lobby the government and local authorities to legalise ride-sourcing. I clearly remember Uber sending me emails begging that I sign their petitions and write to the ministers of government. The drivers have much more clout than you might think - as a collective though.


----------



## Trebor

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> It was actually Uber who reached out to it's drivers to lobby the government and local authorities to legalise ride-sourcing. I clearly remember Uber sending me emails begging that I sign their petitions and write to the ministers of government. The drivers have much more clout than you might think - as a collective though.


Drivers have shown time and time again that they are not able to organize for the greater good. Thus, why you will be by yourself.


----------



## Bill Collector

How about putting coupons from food places etc in exchange for compensation from the businesses that provide them? Of course there is no charge for the rider to take one. I get asked from visitors about best place to eat, drink etc. I might do some research on this aspect!


----------



## RichR

Trebor said:


> *There is no Uber without the driver*.


That's a nice tagline but, the driver is a commodity in great supply. Therefore, driver satisfaction and turnover (churn) are of little concern or consequence to Uber.


----------



## UofMDriver

Coachman said:


> If I got a sales pitch from my Uber driver that would be an automatic 1-star rating.


Agree, I would rate them low too.


----------



## tohunt4me

I hate the little TV commercials at the gas pumps.
Punched one once,it went black.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

UofMDriver said:


> Agree, I would rate them low too.


You only pitch at the right moment and if the passenger is asking about you. For example if they say "So, do you do this full time?" You can say, "..actually I also make Indian inspired canoes out of reclaimed truck rubber that I find from the side of the road ..." And if they are interested then you tell them more. They might even tell their friend who ends up as a customer. It's not exactly pitching. Passengers love to hear about unique things. Some don't but you'll know which ones they are and that's okay too.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

tohunt4me said:


> I hate the little TV commercials at the gas pumps.
> Punched one once,it went black.


Yes they are annoying. Apparently they can actually detect your gender, age and car type and will play different ads based on your demographic.


----------



## tohunt4me

Might be why a satelitte company was up on the roof fixing the system the next day.

I didn't ask to be subjected to that.

They caught me on the wrong day.

I created an off switch.

Now excuse me . . . I am off with my cordless grinder to cut down a speed trap camera . . .


----------



## metal_orion

Digits said:


> Here are some inspirations : You could also install a vending machine for drinks and one for condoms.
> View attachment 29933
> View attachment 29932
> View attachment 29934
> View attachment 29935


That's the most ridicule and pathetic attempt to lick the pax a** I've ever seen.


----------



## Skyblue6

So can we sell items ?? Might be worth bringing an esky of water and Pepsi and a few candy bars and pop it on my front passenger seat so no one sits there ! 2 birds with one stone


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Coachman said:


> If I got a sales pitch from my Uber driver that would be an automatic 1-star rating.


Why? Considering the fact that you know that kind of rating can have bad consequences?

Everybody has a right to try and make a buck.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

It's really not worth the risk of a 1 star rating. Most pax are just looking for a reason to 1 star you. Asking for them to pay for something that they think they should get for free would be enough to do it, imho.

It's like the UberRush scam Uber is trying to push on me by sending me emails saying since I'm a high rated driver I should sign up.

I can think of a million things that can go wrong and it's not worth the risk to be deactivated by a company that abhors drivers so much even though they are the backbone of the company.

I have no faith at all that Uber would back me up in any situation where a customer complained in any situation when something wasn't up to their expecations. No thanks #JustSayNoToUberRush


----------



## Uber_Syd8

LMFAO
Best thread in the forum

Inspired - Modern Day Slavery


----------



## gekko1323

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I am thinking about selling a range of products to passengers so that I can make a profit from doing Uber.
> I figure even if I sell 1 item to every 20 customers I will be better off. Do you have any ideas for what I can sell? Water, snacks, use of my phone charger etc..?


Sure you can! You are running your own business as a contractor.


----------



## drive&survive

Potable chargers, especially pax going to Airport and concerts
Or
Shampaign, lol


----------



## Skyblue6




----------



## saucy05

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why? Considering the fact that you know that kind of rating can have bad consequences?
> 
> Everybody has a right to try and make a buck.


PAX paid to be transported not to be solicited in to buying trinkets. It could also be a liability issue for UBER. Someone gets sick or things get damaged because of things PAX bought from the driver then UBER might get sued.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

saucy05 said:


> PAX paid to be transported not to be solicited in to buying trinkets. It could also be a liability issue for UBER. Someone gets sick or things get damaged because of things PAX bought from the driver then UBER might get sued.


The drivers are independent businessmen, and the passengers are free parties as well, no one is being forced to buy anything. As far as whether Uber gets sued, well, this is a possibility I'm sure they have covered, and one of their expenses for lawyers and insurance payments. If they find out someone is selling produce out the back of their private cars while "ubering", they can certainly sever the relationship.

But I wouldn't be the one to drop the dime on the driver, regardless of whether I bought his tomatoes or not


----------



## 14gIV

hahaha @ the guy selling all those ding dongs hehe


----------



## Ziggy

Superunknown said:


> Now that I think of it, selling booze, dope, crack, and coke in my car would be really lucrative. Who says you can't make money being an Uber driver?


Best part about it ... it's not on the app so you don't have to give Uber their cut


----------



## EABlade

Just get a box truck install a few benches in the back and install vending machines stocked with food and beer and park outside the bar at closing


----------



## blueber2011

Sell them shares in uber...


----------



## USArmy31B30

I'm gonna venture into this new business called "UBER-HOOK" I will have a hooker in my car and the pax can do whatever they please for $20 a mile  Older guys will be charged by the second  and a NAP after is always FREE...


----------



## FBM

Digits said:


> Here are some inspirations : You could also install a vending machine for drinks and one for condoms.
> View attachment 29933
> View attachment 29932
> View attachment 29934
> View attachment 29935


NOW, that's what we call.. KISSING ASS! Obviously drivers do anything for Uber NOT to fire them.. YEAH, like if it were the Great Depression 1929. It's pretty much drivers kissing Uber's ass!

NO MORE!


----------



## FBM

USArmy31B30 said:


> I'm gonna venture into this new business called "UBER-HOOK" I will have a hooker in my car and the pax can do whatever they please for $20 a mile  Older guys will be charged by the second  and a NAP after is always FREE...


hahaha FUNNY! Anything you want for $20 a mile, aye. Well, your pax will be very happy in a major traffic jam!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

Digits said:


> Here are some inspirations : You could also install a vending machine for drinks and one for condoms.
> View attachment 29933
> View attachment 29932
> View attachment 29934
> View attachment 29935


Uber7Eleven.

No way they're giving that stuff away.


----------



## Uberchampion

saucy05 said:


> PAX paid to be transported not to be solicited in to buying trinkets. It could also be a liability issue for UBER. Someone gets sick or things get damaged because of things PAX bought from the driver then UBER might get sued.


Are you being serious? Read the driver agreement. UBER passes ALL liability onto the driver.

Travis himself could take you up in his uber office building, throw you off the top and guess what? They are not liable. If anything, they would either cancel your account or put you on a ten minute time out if you asked why he did it. 
Geez...you must believe in unicorns n'shit.


----------



## Lnsky

Michguy01 said:


> At .30 cents a mile in Detroit I feel the Pax should be offering me water and snacks!


Seriously, 30 cents a mile? Even Travis admits that the IRS lets you deduct 55 cents per mile for business travel.

That barely covers gas. Why are you driving?


----------



## Digits

Lnsky said:


> Seriously, 30 cents a mile? Even Travis admits that the IRS lets you deduct 55 cents per mile for business travel.
> 
> That barely covers gas. Why are you driving?


It's not as bad as it sounds, if you factor in the per minute rate they have, which is one of the highest in the country. Overall it matches the average rate of any market give or take a nickel.


----------



## glados

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I am thinking about selling a range of products to passengers so that I can make a profit from doing Uber.
> I figure even if I sell 1 item to every 20 customers I will be better off. Do you have any ideas for what I can sell? Water, snacks, use of my phone charger etc..?


Probably. Your ratings may suffer.


----------



## Instyle

Don't be bullied by Uber's rating tactics, If the pax wants to purchase a foot rub or a can of soda so be it! As an Independent Contractor just do what you have to do to make a profit.


----------



## Instyle

glados said:


> Probably. Your ratings may suffer.


If Uber ensured profitability then drivers wouldn't have such thoughts.


----------



## glados

Instyle said:


> If Uber ensured profitability then drivers wouldn't have such thoughts.


You can always choose to not drive for Uber if you're not happy with it. Plenty of people love Uber's flexibility and use it to make extra cash without a boss.


----------



## Instyle

glados said:


> You can always choose to not drive for Uber if you're not happy with it. Plenty of people love Uber's flexibility and use it to make extra cash without a boss.


Thats the mentality of Uber supporters and staff (Hi glados) It's either on or off, drive or don't drive with no compromise. Flexibility is great, but flexibility and stars don't pay the bills and barely cover running expenses.

Do you honestly feel this set up is without a Boss, the only thing the individual driver controls is when they log on and off.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Digits said:


> Here are some inspirations : You could also install a vending machine for drinks and one for condoms.
> View attachment 29933
> View attachment 29932
> View attachment 29934
> View attachment 29935


Jesus f'ing Christ that'd be hilarious if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## Holla

I'm pretty sure there are ways to pitch and still get a five star rating.. Some drivers offer water for free, so that would be tough..I like the fireball shot idea.. Folks going to a sporting event or somewhere that may need pre gaming . Have a shot/gum combo for the right price lol.


----------



## glados

Instyle said:


> Thats the mentality of Uber supporters and staff (Hi glados) It's either on or off, drive or don't drive with no compromise. Flexibility is great, but flexibility and stars don't pay the bills and barely cover running expenses.
> 
> Do you honestly feel this set up is without a Boss, the only thing the individual driver controls is when they log on and off.


I do. Bosses usually tell you when to start working and when not to. 

Also I don't work for Uber.

I understand that in some cities, the earnings from Uber may not be great. I can't speak for QLD but I think it's pretty good in my city; if you're losing money with a vehicle after depreciation you should certainly not drive for Uber. (You might want to look into getting a cheaper, used car tho).


----------



## KalianATX

UberLou said:


> I learned on here to sell Fireball Shots, you can get them at most liquor stores for $1 to $2 and then you can turn around and sell them for $5. They are popular as hell, you just need to make sure you never sell to underage riders. I take square to pay me for the shots plus most of the time tip me because I have the tip option come up on all transactions. Win Win if you are smart about it.


lol. Just don't get caught. Selling liquor without a license is against the law and the fines for it if you get caught are ridiculous


----------



## UberLou

KalianATX said:


> lol. Just don't get caught. Selling liquor without a license is against the law and the fines for it if you get caught are ridiculous


I sell it technically however I ask for a "Donation" in exchange for the shots that I myself legally paid for. I am very selective who I accept "donations" from and who I advertise the fact that have them too.


----------



## Instyle

glados said:


> I do. Bosses usually tell you when to start working and when not to.


Thats a very weak argument, your saying if I want to provide poor service that Uber won't terminate the agreement with the driver? Sounds pretty similar to being sacked for poor performance as an employee? Previous employment saw me do a minimum of 38 hours upto 50 a week at anytime I choose as long as it was during office open hours. Currently Uber does more than that by removing profitability and adding guaranteed hours effectively making it only viable to drive during these Uber specific hours.



glados said:


> I understand that in some cities, the earnings from Uber may not be great. I can't speak for QLD but I think it's pretty good in my city; if you're losing money with a vehicle after depreciation you should certainly not drive for Uber. (You might want to look into getting a cheaper, used car tho).


Current Sydney rates are ok, but for how long?



glados said:


> Also I don't work for Uber.


You may not be currently employed by Uber but you have done work for Uber and are closely affiliated. It's fair to say all your posts are pro Uber even on negative subjects.


----------



## MoneyUber4

You can always say: Uber forced me to do it. I sell anything. Water, food, cold cuts.....


----------



## MrBear

I was thinking about selling Rubbers but then I would have to carry a few different sizes. But wait, these are Uber customers, I could get away with selling Extra Small size only.


----------



## stuber

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I am thinking about selling a range of products to passengers so that I can make a profit from doing Uber.
> I figure even if I sell 1 item to every 20 customers I will be better off. Do you have any ideas for what I can sell? Water, snacks, use of my phone charger etc..?


You could sell any of the impulse items you see propped up next to the cashier at convenience stores. $4.99 is the ideal price point. Since you'd be paying only $2.00 or less for each gadget, and nothing for the retail space, it could be fairly profitable... assuming, of course, you can prevent theft. That may be difficult considering your Uber X customers.


----------



## stuber

SafeT said:


> Uber riders only want one thing. Booze... Booze and more Booze. Sell them Booze and you will make millions. Maybe those tiny mini bottles of the high end brand name Booze. Alcoholics love those.


Why not? You're already violating every other regulation. What's one more? If there's ever any complaints, just deny.


----------



## stuber

MrBear said:


> I was thinking about selling Rubbers but then I would have to carry a few different sizes. But wait, these are Uber customers, I could get away with selling Extra Small size only.


Instead, I'd guess you'd do better with selling ONLY the Magnums. That would play exactly into your target market's self-delusions and need for esteem. Trust me, those would be a hit.


----------



## RamzFanz

Bill Collector said:


> How about putting coupons from food places etc in exchange for compensation from the businesses that provide them? Of course there is no charge for the rider to take one. I get asked from visitors about best place to eat, drink etc. I might do some research on this aspect!


This is probably a good way to go. Make deals with bars/restaurants/attractions to get paid for each coupon redeemed. First drink free, free appetizer, or half off cover or whatever.

Or, if someone were really enterprising, do a coupon book all area Uber drivers can hand out for $2 a book and charge businesses to be in it. Self tipping. The trick would be proving they were handing them out. This could be done with redemption codes unique to the driver, but would require tracking.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Roger in Canton said:


> Maybe have a bag open so they can smell it.


Brilliant idea! Works for movie theaters and mall kiosks/stores.
Anyone know where I can get a popcorn machine that plugs into my cigarette lighter?


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Brilliant idea! Works for movie theaters and mall kiosks/stores.
> Anyone know where I can get a popcorn machine that plugs into my cigarette lighter?


Sure, they are on sale at the moment:
http://gadgetsgo.com/12volt-power-popcorn-machine-car-food-cooker-pot.html


----------



## MrBear

stuber said:


> You could sell any of the impulse items you see propped up next to the cashier at convenience stores. $4.99 is the ideal price point. Since you'd be paying only $2.00 or less for each gadget, and nothing for the retail space, it could be fairly profitable... assuming, of course, you can prevent theft. That may be difficult considering your Uber X customers.


I sell charger cords and chargers for $5. I buy them in bulk on eBay for 35 cents each


----------



## stuber

MrBear said:


> I sell charger cords and chargers for $5. I buy them in bulk on eBay for 35 cents each


Huh? Maybe you should mark those up to $5.25 for an even 1500% profit (I think that's correct.) Plus people would probably "tip" you the $.75 since you probably don't carry change.

You could give away 10 for every one you sell, and still make...what 400%??

Usury much?


----------



## it'sjustme

SafeT said:


> Uber riders only want one thing. Booze... Booze and more Booze. Sell them Booze and you will make millions. Maybe those tiny mini bottles of the high end brand name Booze. Alcoholics love those.





Hunt to Eat said:


> I'm waiting for recreational marijuana to become legal here. I plan to make my Uber car a rolling dispensary because I truly am a customer service oriented kind of guy. Besides, who doesn't love the smell of a marijuana dispensary, well...other than my bride, I mean.


Genious


----------



## it'sjustme

Superunknown said:


> Now that I think of it, selling booze, dope, crack, and coke in my car would be really lucrative. Who says you can't make money being an Uber driver?


Well said


----------



## it'sjustme

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Where in the agreement does it say that? How do they have the right to prevent you from running a business- they are not even an employer.


Like seriously dude.


----------



## RichR

stuber said:


> Huh? Maybe you should mark those up to $5.25 for an even 1500% profit (I think that's correct.) Plus people would probably "tip" you the $.75 since you probably don't carry change.
> 
> You could give away 10 for every one you sell, and still make...what 400%??
> 
> Usury much?


Well, looky here. Somebody on the UP forum hates capitalism. No surprise, right?

Btw, it's not usury (look it up much?).


----------



## Libertyfare

tohunt4me said:


> Might be why a satelitte company was up on the roof fixing the system the next day.
> 
> I didn't ask to be subjected to that.
> 
> They caught me on the wrong day.
> 
> I created an off switch.
> 
> Now excuse me . . . I am off with my cordless grinder to cut down a speed trap camera . . .


You are a true hero.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> View attachment 30802
> 
> Sure, they are on sale at the moment:
> http://gadgetsgo.com/12volt-power-popcorn-machine-car-food-cooker-pot.html


LOL! really wish I could do this...








but I don't allow people to eat in my car and I have no desire to have to vacuum popcorn crumbs from my car three times a day - and while the smell would entice pax to buy, I really don't want to have to breathe that all night AND walk around smelling like a popcorn machine - and my car smelling like a movie theater. too bad... it's a great idea.

Maybe I'll get a Popcorn Scent Air Freshener and sell sealed bags of popcorn instead.


----------



## DexNex

Hmmmm....

weed is legal here. Makes me wonder if I should invest in a baggie or two.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

DexNex said:


> Hmmmm.... weed is legal here. Makes me wonder if I should invest in a baggie or two.


Is weed THAT legal? hehe


----------



## DexNex

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Is weed THAT legal? hehe


So legal that I could hang a baggie from my rear-view mirror like an air freshener.


----------



## cferrel

DexNex said:


> So legal that I could hang a baggie from my rear-view mirror like an air freshener.


so you're selling air fresheners? lol


----------

